# Whatsapp group Australia Immigration process from india



## avinashponnala (Feb 9, 2015)

i guys, planing to apply for Australia PR visa from india...... just started with my IELTS booking.
I wanted to create a whats app group for the discussion so that we can all be in touch and share the ideas. 
pls do share your contact numbers here so that I can add all of you. 
Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Message to forum members.

Do not share phone numbers on the forum - it is against the rules and is also bad practice for your personal security.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm closing the thread cos it can go nowhere. But as Stevesolar said, its bad practice to give out your phone number or any info to total strangers - especially to display such on an open, world wide forum

Jo xxx


----------

